# I unscrewed my whip antenna, ha, easy to steal.



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just to learn what happens on a drive. First went to XM, thought that would be dead, but that guy came through loud and clear telling me what I am missing with that toll free number showing up clearly on the radio screen.

Then I tried our four remaining AM stations, all came through loud and clear. FM picked up stations clear 50 miles aways, one that I know is 70 miles away was breaking up a little, but still audible.

Then I tried calling my wife via bluetooth, guess that disables the transmitter in my phone, couldn't get through, works fine with bluetooth disabled, but not with that antenna off.

Didn't try calling OnStar, ha, if I did, would be in for a long sales pitch, but that green ready LED was on, so assume that also works.

So what is the purpose of that whip antenna? My only conclusion was for hands off calling. MP3's still worked great.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Was wondering the same thing. Ended up taking it off on the weekend to see what it would look like. I don't listen to the radio much, and use my phone to make calls, so would there be any issue with just leaving it off?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I tried the same thing before installing my shark fin. Everything worked perfect. I think all the electronics are in the base. The whip is just an extension. But judging from the practical test it's a bit useless lol.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Any idea if there would be any damage to it without the antenna on it. I didn't take a good overhead look to see if it's fully enclosed where it screws in. Would just worry about water getting inside it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

In that csae, just plug it with a rubber stopper. I'd rather buy the shark fin than leave it open...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._most_ drive-thru *car washes *routinely "remove" _*all*_ antennas so: (1) they don't tangle-up their whirling brushes and (2) they don't get broken off _by_ those whirling brushes.

P.S.--so, always check your antenna after a car wash, it might be loose!


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

pictures!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Ended up taking it off on the weekend to see what it would look like. I don't listen to the radio much, and use my phone to make calls, so would there be any issue with just leaving it off?


That is why some of us replaced with the shark fin other than styling. My reception is no better or worse with the fin vs the whip antenna and don't make calls with my car. Don't need to remove for car washes any more. LOL With the whip, my car was more readily visible in parking lots, but I still seem to locate my car.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Patman said:


> That is why some of us replaced with the shark fin other than styling. My reception is no better or worse with the fin vs the whip antenna and don't make calls with my car. Don't need to remove for car washes any more. LOL With the whip, my car was more readily visible in parking lots, but I still seem to locate my car.


Lol I like how you used the whip to find the car. Did you put a little florescent yellow ball on the end of it to enhance the visibility factor?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had it off since the second week I've owned the car. Not a single difference in radio, xm or onstar but I don't use any of those so it doesn't really matter.
Gotta find a stopper for it.

Call it the "Free Dildo Delete"!
Lol


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah but then it looks incomplete. It would be cool of someone made a little screw in extension that finished off the base to make it look like a shark fin. CRAP I NEED TO PATENT THAT!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Lol I like how you used the whip to find the car. Did you put a little florescent yellow ball on the end of it to enhance the visibility factor?


Ours has that panic button on the remote, soft horn beeps if you only hold it for three seconds, loud beeps and flashing lights if held for over three seconds. Really don't know what happens if you hold it down for more than six seconds, maybe the entire car blows up so you can find it.

Another disadvantage of buying a new car, get very fussy where I park it, wife says, there is a spot. Yeah, would have to squeeze in between to monster trucks, can see our doors getting all banged up. So I drop her off at the front door and park it two blocks away. But remember where I parked it.

In Caracas, she drives, I just ride along, but we had about a ten block walk and I was paying far more attention to all those creepy people with rumors about murders and robbery. Thought she was paying attention to where she parked it. Afterwards, we walked all over for about three hours until we found it. Now I pay attention. In this respect, the USA is still a nice place to live, but watch out for those monster trucks.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm trying to modify one of the christmas tree like plugs we have at the shop here to fit into the lil screw hole. If it works it should totally cover the screw hold, and look all black.

I also get yelled at constantly for parking so far from the store, altho in my area it's normal for someone to drive through the stores, as the local dollarama seems to be missing a piece of the wall all the time. I figured if they have no problem parking in the store they don't care much if they bang the **** outta your door.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

I started a thread in the electrical forum already about this, short question would be how you remove the base (for those that have installed the shark fin), I have to probably replace the base and mast, mother in laws garage door whacked the crap out of my antenna.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My cruze came with the antenna in the glovebox in a bag, they forgot to put it on so I had too hahah


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Gilly said:


> I started a thread in the electrical forum already about this, short question would be how you remove the base (for those that have installed the shark fin), I have to probably replace the base and mast, mother in laws garage door whacked the crap out of my antenna.


You don't remove the base. The shark fin antenna only covers over it and is painted factory loot to match your car. For a safety measure, it does also include a screw and a wire that connects to a built in antenna stuck on the inside of the shell of the shark fin.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Lol I like how you used the whip to find the car. Did you put a little florescent yellow ball on the end of it to enhance the visibility factor?



LOL. I used little rubber Santa doll with wire arms to hold on tight. Actually I don't know if it helped me find the car better or not: just stood up more than the fin and was typically the only type of visible antenna in the lot since my car gets lost in the "sea" of grey cars. Really I need a "distinctive beep" for my key less entry or at least turn the volume up as I am partially deaf in one ear to find my car easier.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Sonic said:


> You don't remove the base. The shark fin antenna only covers over it and is painted factory loot to match your car. For a safety measure, it does also include a screw and a wire that connects to a built in antenna stuck on the inside of the shell of the shark fin.



I think I found a guy here who has removed the base, I sent him an PM. Just need to fix the stock antenna so looking for someone who may have removed the base on a Cruze with onstar.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Where are you guys getting the Shark Fin at?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

how much weight does it save :biggrin:


----------

